# Attestation of passports



## mrhoeson (Mar 8, 2010)

Not the most thrilling of topics so i will keep it short, just after a bit of advice please, myself and my partner are moving over to Dubai soon and we are getting stuff sorted, is there any need to have a passport attested or is it just for stuff like marriage cert/degree.

thank you


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Just your certs (marriage , degrees and children's birth certs if you have any)...


----------



## mrhoeson (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If it's not going to cost any extra I would get certified copies of everything you have, including your passport. You may not ever need them but if you do, it'll save a lot of hassle once you're here.


----------



## jmcn5195 (Dec 22, 2009)

You might want to bring extra passport photos too...just a thought.


----------

